
Ask HN: Who is working on IoT Security? - DyslexicAtheist
I&#x27;m trying to compile a list of research papers related to IoT Security so there is a free&#x2F;libre resource to help people get started on the topic.<p>A similar compilation of papers is available for &quot;historic&#x2F;classic compsci papers&quot;[1] and this new collection should focus entirely on security topics for IoT. I&#x27;d appreciate your recommendation along with your opinion on why the paper is worth studying. A first draft of the compilation exists here[2].<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.valbonne-consulting.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;09&#x2F;an-incomplete-list-of-classic-papers-every-software-architect-should-read&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.valbonne-consulting.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;03&#x2F;09&#x2F;attacking-the-internet-of-things-for-fun-and-profit&#x2F;
======
CyberFonic
Probably nobody.

As things stand, there is a race to commercialise IoT, e.g. Nest, DropCam,
WiMo, Swann, etc.

The wet dream that these companies have is to accumulate BigData which they
will monetise. Their plans are intrinsically insecure. Too much data going out
over the internet. Real IoT (and M2M) does not require every sensor to be on
the internet. But that is contrary to capturing all the DATA.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I agree on the problem of finding a business model that isn't based on
harvesting data in exchange for a "free" service.

slightly off-topic though ... IMO time is ripe for thinking beyond client-
server. Decentralized models where a single actor doesn't control your data
should hopefully be the future. There is lots of (too much) buzz around future
blochchain/p2p based solutions that aren't built on top users privacy.

